# CarPlay: automotisation du temps de trajet selon le moment de la journée



## Ligeard (22 Mai 2022)

Bonsoir,

Je commence seulement à m’intéresser à cette application « Raccourcis ».
Mais c’est difficile pour moi de m’y retrouver…

Ayant CarPlay, j’ai la suggestion d’une automatisation d’afficher le temps de trajet quand CarPlay se connecte.
Très pratique, mais je souhaite l’adapter: 

que le temps affiché soit celui vers mon lieu de travail quand je pars de chez moi et le temps vers mon domicile quand je quitte le bureau.
que cette automatisation ne fonctionne que la semaine

Déjà: est-ce possible ou non réalisable?

Je questionnerais si comment on le configure si c’est le cas.

Merci


----------

